# Head lice



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I went horse riding several timesthis week and borrowed the stables hats and I think I may have picked something up as my head is itchy.. does anyone know the name of a head lice exterminator here in Spain to stop me doing this? :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: 

Thanks

Maiden


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ask at the farmacia for _champú para piojos_ - I've seen them advertised on TV a lot.

You can tell if you've got them though, just run a fine tooth comb through your hair starting at the scalp.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

And incidentally they don't itch, at least not at first!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> And incidentally they don't itch, at least not at first!




Yes they are not supposed to itch at first but I am not taking any chances.. I lived with the problem of lice every my staff went back to their village in Egypt so much so the pharmacist used to just get the stuff off the shelf when I went in after holidays lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I went horse riding several timesthis week and borrowed the stables hats and I think I may have picked something up as my head is itchy.. does anyone know the name of a head lice exterminator here in Spain to stop me doing this? :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maiden


Mercadona do a lotion & shampoo called AL COLE which usually work (best to use both)- if they don't the farmacia will have something more expensive........

you can also get a spray called PIOSAN which supposedly repels them

my younger dd picked some up (after 2 years clear) when she had some friends for a sleepover after her birthday party - I think we've got rid of them again - but you don't know for sure till you find no evidence for at least a week of checking every day


----------

